
Ask HN: Protocol Translator to/from NNTP - zzo38computer
Many stuff (including this Hacker News) uses protocols other than NNTP. Is there the protocol translator programs to use with NNTP clients?<p>I recommend to implement NNTP on your server instead though, but, if that won&#x27;t do then the protocol translation program is the second way.
======
zzo38computer
The NNTP client software I wrote allows this, if instead of the port number
you put ! and a shell command, will create a socket pair and execute that
shell command connected to it.

